# Losing Sense of Time



## straightarrows

Hi,,

Just woundering how many of you lost the Sense of Time?? 

I don't feel the time any more, for me Years are like weeks,,, all the days look the same for me 

Seeing someone talking about 2006 or 2007 like it was a 1000 years ago!! 

Thx


----------



## shyvr6

When I'm not doing anything that requires a time schedule for a long period of time, I usually do lose the days sometimes.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Yes. The future seems totally unreal to me. I dont' really believe I'll ever be 30 - two years away doesn't exist for me. I only realised how much I'd lost when I got my sense of time back briefly (I stopped taking citalopram abruptly). Suddenly the future stretched ahead of me, real again. No-one I've spokenn to about this seems to understand.

I miss my sense of time.


----------



## mooncake

Yep, days for me mostly just blur into each other (and as I get older I notice this effect even more). I've been home from university almost a month now and since I've only left the house about 3 or 4 times so far, suddenly all this time has passed without me feeling as though they were actual, individual days. It feels incredibly depressing.

I know I'm still young, but I can suddenly see myself being 10, 20 years older and yet having 'experienced' relatively little time actually having passed. It's scary.


----------



## Toad Licker

Nope.


----------



## UltraShy

Time is an odd thing. When anxiously awaiting some social event minutes seem like days.

Yet, I look at my calendar and see that more than half of 2010 is gone when it seem like the year just began such a short while ago.

I remember thinking that in 2000 I'd be 27 which is SO OLD. Now I look back and think that wasn't that long ago and 27 is young.


----------



## Madison_Rose

UltraShy said:


> 27 is young.


Oh good


----------



## straightarrows

Things r getting worst, even if my SAD became lower!!... it's not normal!


----------



## Layla

Since I started suffering from SA and depression time seems to of gone really quick for me, when me and my friends speak about stuff I can't believe it was 2 or 3 years ago that it happened.


----------



## Athenaki

*hey Layla*

Hi Layla, I hope you do see this message. 
Having depression yes you do have loss of sense of time. I have been having this problem the last 3 years!.. 
But anyways is more than that. You should go to neurologist for a check up and make sure you find the best one, the one who will be there for you all way through. It is not only taking pills to get better.
Tomorrow i will have an ambulatory eeg test.
Good luck with everything and life is so so beautiful, lets not leave depression or anxiety destroy eveyrthing ;-)

Best
A.



Layla said:


> Since I started suffering from SA and depression time seems to of gone really quick for me, when me and my friends speak about stuff I can't believe it was 2 or 3 years ago that it happened.


----------

